# Unusual Georges Favre-Jacot pocket watch



## probep (Jan 7, 2017)

A couple of days ago I got an GF-J pocket watch for the Russian market, calibre Billodes 108/109.

The dial has no any brand name but has the graphical TM (depicting a horse-drawn sleigh carrying two people) registered by Georges Favre-Jacot for the Russian market in 1885.

Does anybody have info about such watches?


----------



## Sherine85 (Oct 6, 2021)

Hello, I came across this forum while researching my great grandfather's pocket watch. It is the same as this one. Did you ever find information on it? If you could help me out, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Sherine85 said:


> Hello, I came across this forum while researching my great grandfather's pocket watch. It is the same as this one. Did you ever find information on it? If you could help me out, I would greatly appreciate it.


 Pictures always help get a response - upload them to a hosting site like


http://imgur.com/upload

 or https://postimages.org/ and paste the links into your reply here. Also tag @probep.

There was a brief comment on Favre-Jacot in another old thread.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/122805-buying-tips-for-new-buyer/&do=embed&comment=1331975&embedComment=1331975&embedDo=findComment


----------

